# Tag Removal: Legal Issues



## EhGovnah (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello All,

Was curious--if I have a shirt tag removed, must I include somewhere on the shirt the makeup/washing instructions that were on the removed tag?

Ie, does my shirt legally need to include that it's 50/50 cotton/poly or something? Ironing temperatures?

thanks.

--C


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, it needs that info. 

You can read more about what is required in the many recent threads in this section of the forum.

This is a good place to start: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

